# New to cycling, "HELP!!!".



## Billy-GB (22 Aug 2011)

Hi all, got a few new to cycling questions im hoping to have answered on here, Let me paint you a wee picture, Im now in my 50's and need to get some of that all important exercise, 
I browsed gumtree and picked up an old Raleigh cyclone mountain bike( its just for riding round the local park) for a tenner,





bargain afaic, anyway, the bike is a tad on the tatty side and i would like to tidy it up with new pedals and bars but im not sure on how to measure up the sizes or what thread sizes i would need, Im also looking for info on chains and info about the shimano sis gears( how they work, maintenance)
Ive found a source for parts http://www.mailorderbikes.com/ but as its online then its not so easy to have questions answered before buying.
So if any one on here has knowledge of this type or make of bike I would be greatfull of any input.

thanks 
Billy


----------



## Banjo (22 Aug 2011)

Welcome on the forums Billy. 

Re chains you need to know how many cogs on your rear cassette , if its 8 then order an 8 speed chain etc. Some usefull stuff on bike maintenance here My link


----------



## apollo179 (22 Aug 2011)

Not bad for a tenner billy. 
Seems a shame to comprimise its bargain status by spending out on new parts.
Pedals are a standard thread you just have to choose what type - cheapo mtb ones are fine.
Bars - handlebars probably standard 26mm diameter.
Im not a gear afficianado myself - so long as they work im happy.
chain - re banjo.


----------



## snorri (23 Aug 2011)

Billy-GB said:


> , Im now in my 50's and need to get some of that all important exercise,
> I browsed gumtree and picked up an old Raleigh cyclone mountain bike( its just for riding round the local park) for a tenner



Welcome to the forum Billy. 

It might be an idea not to spend too much money in a hurry, but just to use the bike and see how things go. Now that you have your own bike you will tend to be looking at bikes ridden by others and the components these other cyclists have fitted, this and your own cycling experiences will help guide you to make a measured judgement as to which bike to buy next! 

You mention exercise, but in truth you will not get a lot of exercise pootling around the local park. Without mudguards you will be restricting usage to dry weather days, or getting very dirty. The bike has no luggage rack for panniers, making it unsuitable for these longer trips where you might want to take a flask and sandwiches as well as spare clothing. Also a bike with luggage carrying capability can be used for going to the shops for the weekly groceries etc. a way of introducing exercise into your normal routine.
Lots to think about, but have fun.


----------



## RhythMick (23 Aug 2011)

Good luck Billy. Same position here.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Aug 2011)

Bargain for a tenner, a round of drinks (or 1 pint in London). If you get hooked though, this tenner will cost you hundreds of pound upgrading to new lightweight bikes, vastly over priced cycling gear etc .


Enjoy it while its cheap.


----------



## funnymummy (23 Aug 2011)

Welcome Billy 


snorri said:


> Welcome to the forum Billy.
> 
> It might be an idea not to spend too much money in a hurry, but just to use the bike and see how things go. Now that you have your own bike you will tend to be looking at bikes ridden by others and the components these other cyclists have fitted, this and your own cycling experiences will help guide you to make a measured judgement as to which bike to buy next!
> 
> ...



Excellent advice A+


----------



## twobiker (23 Aug 2011)

Hi Billy,good to hear from another over 50,your bike looks very similar to one I bought off my nephew for ten quid,lasted me for years until I got more money,about upgrades,I found that the sum of the parts is always more than the whole,if you spend a lot on it you will never get it back later and will have to keep it for ever or take a big loss,and if you only ride it around the park,then just increasing the times you do that will build up fitness,good luck


----------



## Alan Whicker (23 Aug 2011)

Hello!

Best upgrade IMHO would be to get rid of those knobbly tyres and replace with smoother 'road' tyres if you're not riding up and down mountains. 

something like these:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-city-jet-mtb-tyre/

it would also be worth inspecting the innertubes, too.


----------



## Billy-GB (29 Aug 2011)

Thanks for all the reply's guys, the chain thats on the bike right now looks like its been on the bike from the year dot. I have cleaned it down with paraffin and used some 80/90 gearbox oil to re-lube it.
As for the tyres, yes your right about me wanting to change them and your link has come in well handy, as have the other links of course.
My local park has a mountain bike track/off road track that covers 7 or 8 miles but for the time being i will be sticking to the paths that follow the river and golf course, riding school route.
I dont intend to go do the full monty so im not looking to do trips away cycling, so im not needing panniers and im not too bothered about getting muddy either.






this is what my local park in Glasgow has to offer


----------

